# Clamoroso Griezmann: il trasferimento al Barça sta per saltare!



## juventino (5 Luglio 2019)

Il trasferimento di Griezmann al Barcellona sta per saltare! A sostenerlo è di fatto l’Atletico Madrid con un comunicato in cui annuncia di aver rifiutato la richiesta dei catalani di posticipare il pagamento della clausola (che era atteso per il 1 luglio) e che il francese si dovrà presentare al raduno con la squadra.
I Colchoneros sono apparsi estremamente furiosi per la cosa, anche a causa del fatto che si aspettavano di coprire l’oneroso trasferimento di Joao Felix coi soldi ricavati dalla vendita di Grizou.
Adesso potrebbero clamorosamente rientrare in gioco altre squadre per il francese.

*Comunicato integrale dell’Atletico: 
“Il 14 maggio Antoine Griezmann ha comunicato a Miguel Angel Gil, Diego Pablo Simeone e Andrea Berta la sua decisione di abbandonare il club a fine stagione. Nei giorni successivi l’Atletico Madrid è venuto a conoscenza del fatto che il giocatore aveva raggiunto un accordo col Barcellona in marzo, in concreto nei giorni successivi alle partite di Champions League contro la Juventus. E che la trattativa era iniziata a metà febbraio. È vero che ieri c’è stata una riunione tra Oscar Grau e Miguel Angel Gil, su richiesta del Barcellona. In questa riunione il Barcellona ha chiesto un rinvio del pagamento della clausola di rescissione, passata da 200 a 120 milioni lo scorso 1 luglio. Evidentemente la richiesta è stata rifiutata visto che l’Atletico ritiene che il Barcellona abbia mancato di rispetto all’Atletico Madrid e a tutti i suoi tifosi. Di conseguenza l’Atletico Madrid oggi ha chiesto ufficialmente a Griezmann di presentarsi domenica al campo di allenamento per iniziare la stagione con il resto dei suoi compagni. Con questo comunicato l’Atletico vuole esprimere la sua più ferma condanna del comportamento di entrambi (Griezmann e Barcellona, ndr) ma specialmente del Futbol Club Barcelona per aver indotto il giocatore a rompere il proprio vincolo contrattuale con l’Atletico Madrid in un momento della stagione nella quale il club non solo si stava giocando la qualificazione in Champions League contro la Juventus ma anche il campionato contro lo stesso Barcellona. Un comportamento che viola il periodo protetto nelle trattative con i giocatori e altera le norme di base che regolano l’integrità di ogni competizione sportiva, oltre ad apportare un danno enorme per il nostro club e i suoi milioni di tifosi”. *


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2019)

Welcome to Circus!


----------



## chicagousait (5 Luglio 2019)

Che pagliacci.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Luglio 2019)

Gli arabi lo vogliono al Milan? 
Scherzo ovviamente.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2019)

Penso che il Barca abbia i peggiori uomini mercato della galassia. Non avesse azzeccato l'epopea d'oro della cantera, sarebbe fermo a 1, massimo 2 Champions.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Penso che il Barca abbia i peggiori uomini mercato della galassia. Non avesse azzeccato l'epopea d'oro della cantera, sarebbe fermo a 1, massimo 2 Champions.



L'affare Dembele parla per loro, le squadre spagnole sono le peggiori sul mercato, spendono male o spilorciano il più possibile.


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2019)

se non avessero già annunciato rispettivamente sia l'Atletico sia Griezmann di non voler più proseguire insieme potrei anche pensare di un dietrofront improvviso,ma ora sarebbe troppo clamoroso.



hiei87 ha scritto:


> Penso che il Barca abbia i peggiori uomini mercato della galassia. Non avesse azzeccato l'epopea d'oro della cantera, sarebbe fermo a 1, massimo 2 Champions.



è già chiaro da quando hanno preso Braida,un pensionato da amarcord


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Luglio 2019)

Comportamento assurdo, andrebbero puniti


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Comportamento assurdo, andrebbero puniti



Il barcellona sta implodendo 
Sta succedendo un casino in società. Ho letto che il barcellona dovrebbe pagare una penale molto alta per non aver preso griezmann


----------



## Igor91 (5 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Griezmann al Barcellona sta per saltare! A sostenerlo è di fatto l’Atletico Madrid con un comunicato in cui annuncia di aver rifiutato la richiesta dei catalani di posticipare il pagamento della clausola (che era atteso per il 1 luglio) e che il francese si dovrà presentare al raduno con la squadra.
> I Colchoneros sono apparsi estremamente furiosi per la cosa, anche a causa del fatto che si aspettavano di coprire l’oneroso trasferimento di Joao Felix coi soldi ricavati dalla vendita di Grizou.
> Adesso potrebbero clamorosamente rientrare in gioco altre squadre per il francese.



Mamma mia che porcata.... certo che per l'Atletico avere in squadra Grizzmann e Felix non deve essere proprio una sfortuna...


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che porcata.... certo che per l'Atletico avere in squadra Grizzmann e Felix non deve essere proprio una sfortuna...



Si ma i 126 milioni di felix da dove li tira fuori?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Griezmann al Barcellona sta per saltare! A sostenerlo è di fatto l’Atletico Madrid con un comunicato in cui annuncia di aver rifiutato la richiesta dei catalani di posticipare il pagamento della clausola (che era atteso per il 1 luglio) e che il francese si dovrà presentare al raduno con la squadra.
> I Colchoneros sono apparsi estremamente furiosi per la cosa, anche a causa del fatto che si aspettavano di coprire l’oneroso trasferimento di Joao Felix coi soldi ricavati dalla vendita di Grizou.
> Adesso potrebbero clamorosamente rientrare in gioco altre squadre per il francese.



Boh a me fa godere tutto ciò. 
Per mezzo decennio buono dove tutto gli è girato bene, comprese le decisioni arbitrali, li hanno elevati a miglior squadra di sempre. Adesso stanno dimostrando la loro vera natura.


----------



## unbreakable (5 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma i 126 milioni di felix da dove li tira fuori?



70 milioni li hanno incassati dal city per rodri..comunque storicamente l'atletico amdrid ha sempre venduto sin dai tempi di aguero i calciatori strano facciano tutte ste storie per griezmann


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Boh a me fa godere tutto ciò.
> Per mezzo decennio buono dove tutto gli è girato bene, comprese le decisioni arbitrali, li hanno elevati a miglior squadra di sempre. Adesso stanno dimostrando la loro vera natura.


Quando si hanno solo i soldi, poi finisce sempre cosi..



unbreakable ha scritto:


> 70 milioni li hanno incassati dal city per rodri..comunque storicamente l'atletico amdrid ha sempre venduto sin dai tempi di aguero i calciatori strano facciano tutte ste storie per griezmann



Fanno storie perché adesso griezmann è semi invendibile...e si ritrovano una spesa folle per felix..


----------



## unbreakable (5 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quando si hanno solo i soldi, poi finisce sempre cosi..
> 
> 
> 
> Fanno storie perché adesso griezmann è semi invendibile...e si ritrovano una spesa folle per felix..



ma se hanno venduto hernandez per 80 e rodri per 70 dove sta spesa folle ..

comunque da quello che ho capito si sono incavolati perche' griezmann l'anno scorso aveva una clausola a 200 ed e' rimasto..quest'anno a 120 e si vocifera di un preaccordo tra griezmann e barca proprio per far abbassare sta clausola..io comunque glielo venderei subito..non e' detto che griezmann si adatta in un 433..


----------



## Igor91 (5 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma i 126 milioni di felix da dove li tira fuori?



Hanno fatto quasi 200 mln di vendite totali... penso qualche soldino lo abbiano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma i 126 milioni di felix da dove li tira fuori?



Hernandez e Rodri lo hanno ampiamente pagato


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ma se hanno venduto hernandez per 80 e rodri per 70 dove sta spesa folle ..
> 
> comunque da quello che ho capito si sono incavolati perche' griezmann l'anno scorso aveva una clausola a 200 ed e' rimasto..quest'anno a 120 e si vocifera di un preaccordo tra griezmann e barca proprio per far abbassare sta clausola..io comunque glielo venderei subito..non e' detto che griezmann si adatta in un 433..


Si ma l’atm fattura abbastanza poco. La cessione di griezmann era necessaria a quel punto per loro. Non avrebbero mai preso felix, è chiaro 
Sono incazzati perché il barcellona ha tratta griezmann a febbraio, in un momento particolare della stagione, ed è stato convinto a lasciare l’atletico proprio quando la clausola si abbassava e poi manco lo prendono..


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto quasi 200 mln di vendite totali... penso qualche soldino lo abbiano.





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hernandez e Rodri lo hanno ampiamente pagato



Dovete guardare i bilanci. Dovete vederd pure quando prende girezmann


----------



## gabri65 (5 Luglio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Penso che il Barca abbia i peggiori uomini mercato della galassia. Non avesse azzeccato l'epopea d'oro della cantera, sarebbe fermo a 1, massimo 2 Champions.



Esatto.

Se non avessero dietro una intera nazione che foraggia (visto che si autoproclamano tali), sarebbero al livello del Tottenham. Con tutte le stelle del calcio che hanno avuto, devono comunque ringraziare iddio per l'accoppiata Xavi/Iniesta.

Una delle squadre più disgustose del pianeta, queste notizie mi fanno sempre sentire in stato di grazia.


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma l’atm fattura abbastanza poco. La cessione di griezmann era necessaria a quel punto per loro. Non avrebbero mai preso felix, è chiaro
> Sono incazzati perché il barcellona ha tratta griezmann a febbraio, in un momento particolare della stagione, ed è stato convinto a lasciare l’atletico proprio quando la clausola si abbassava e poi manco lo prendono..



ma chi ha detto che non lo prendono? se si sono pure incontrati ieri, tra l'altro il giocatore ha già un accordo col Barca. La questione è più complessa, credo ci siano di mezzo le tasse che vanno pagate sulla clausola rescissoria.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma chi ha detto che non lo prendono? se si sono pure incontrati ieri, tra l'altro il giocatore ha già un accordo col Barca. La questione è più complessa, credo ci siano di mezzo le tasse che vanno pagate sulla clausola rescissoria.



La clausola andava pagata il 1 luglio. Lo spogliatoio del Barcellona non lo vuole e l’atletico lo ha chiamato per il ritiro. Ad oggi non sembra cosi facile eh


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La clausola andava pagata il 1 luglio. Lo spogliatoio del Barcellona non lo vuole e l’atletico lo ha chiamato per il ritiro. Ad oggi non sembra cosi facile eh



la clausola scende a 120 dal primo luglio, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che vada pagata quel giorno


----------



## sacchino (5 Luglio 2019)

Si dai è tutto chiaro lo vogliono lasciare a noi.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> la clausola scende a 120 dal primo luglio, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che vada pagata quel giorno



Sono andato a rileggere. Pare che il barcellona avrebbe dovuto pagare la clausola da 200 e poi hanno aspettato il 1 luglio, forzando griezmann in un periodo in cui il mercato era chiuso


----------



## Solo (5 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Griezmann al Barcellona sta per saltare! A sostenerlo è di fatto l’Atletico Madrid con un comunicato in cui annuncia di aver rifiutato la richiesta dei catalani di posticipare il pagamento della clausola (che era atteso per il 1 luglio) e che il francese si dovrà presentare al raduno con la squadra.
> I Colchoneros sono apparsi estremamente furiosi per la cosa, anche a causa del fatto che si aspettavano di coprire l’oneroso trasferimento di Joao Felix coi soldi ricavati dalla vendita di Grizou.
> Adesso potrebbero clamorosamente rientrare in gioco altre squadre per il francese.


Che pirla!


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma chi ha detto che non lo prendono? se si sono pure incontrati ieri, tra l'altro il giocatore ha già un accordo col Barca. La questione è più complessa, credo ci siano di mezzo le tasse che vanno pagate sulla clausola rescissoria.



Hanno palesemente sbracato da quando la vecchia guardia ha imposto a Bartomeu di riprendersi Neymar (dopo aver imposto la conferma di Valverde). Non possono nascondere questa cosa, ormai ne parlano tutti in Spagna. 
Magari alla fine lo prendono pure eh, ma francamente i toni del comunicato dell’Atletico sono una mezza conferma che se l’altare non è saltato, lo è quasi.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Hanno palesemente sbracato da quando la vecchia guardia ha imposto a Bartomeu di riprendersi Neymar (dopo aver imposto la conferma di Valverde). Non possono nascondere questa cosa, ormai ne parlano tutti in Spagna.
> Magari alla fine lo prendono pure eh, ma francamente i toni del comunicato dell’Atletico sono una mezza conferma che se l’altare non è saltato, lo è quasi.



L’atletico vuole 200 milioni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Luglio 2019)

Giocatore estremamente sopravvalutato


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2019)

*Comunicato integrale dell’Atletico: 
“Il 14 maggio Antoine Griezmann ha comunicato a Miguel Angel Gil, Diego Pablo Simeone e Andrea Berta la sua decisione di abbandonare il club a fine stagione. Nei giorni successivi l’Atletico Madrid è venuto a conoscenza del fatto che il giocatore aveva raggiunto un accordo col Barcellona in marzo, in concreto nei giorni successivi alle partite di Champions League contro la Juventus. E che la trattativa era iniziata a metà febbraio. È vero che ieri c’è stata una riunione tra Oscar Grau e Miguel Angel Gil, su richiesta del Barcellona. In questa riunione il Barcellona ha chiesto un rinvio del pagamento della clausola di rescissione, passata da 200 a 120 milioni lo scorso 1 luglio. Evidentemente la richiesta è stata rifiutata visto che l’Atletico ritiene che il Barcellona abbia mancato di rispetto all’Atletico Madrid e a tutti i suoi tifosi. Di conseguenza l’Atletico Madrid oggi ha chiesto ufficialmente a Griezmann di presentarsi domenica al campo di allenamento per iniziare la stagione con il resto dei suoi compagni. Con questo comunicato l’Atletico vuole esprimere la sua più ferma condanna del comportamento di entrambi (Griezmann e Barcellona, ndr) ma specialmente del Futbol Club Barcelona per aver indotto il giocatore a rompere il proprio vincolo contrattuale con l’Atletico Madrid in un momento della stagione nella quale il club non solo si stava giocando la qualificazione in Champions League contro la Juventus ma anche il campionato contro lo stesso Barcellona. Un comportamento che viola il periodo protetto nelle trattative con i giocatori e altera le norme di base che regolano l’integrità di ogni competizione sportiva, oltre ad apportare un danno enorme per il nostro club e i suoi milioni di tifosi”. *


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2019)

Se fanno un comunicato del genere sono evidenti due cose:
1-possono imporgli di pagare la clausola tutta e subito
2-l’affare Neymar sta condizionando il mercato del Barça e in particolare questa trattativa


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Griezmann al Barcellona sta per saltare! A sostenerlo è di fatto l’Atletico Madrid con un comunicato in cui annuncia di aver rifiutato la richiesta dei catalani di posticipare il pagamento della clausola (che era atteso per il 1 luglio) e che il francese si dovrà presentare al raduno con la squadra.
> I Colchoneros sono apparsi estremamente furiosi per la cosa, anche a causa del fatto che si aspettavano di coprire l’oneroso trasferimento di Joao Felix coi soldi ricavati dalla vendita di Grizou.
> Adesso potrebbero clamorosamente rientrare in gioco altre squadre per il francese.
> 
> ...



Secondo me l'apertura inattesa del PSG alla cessione di Neymar li ha messi in crisi..è chiaro che entrambi non li possono prendere, ma adesso vorrebbero il brasiliano..

Vediamo..

Griezzmann potrebbe finire in Premier a sto punto

Spero nessuno inizi a sognare il francese in Italia, a oltre 100 milioni lo può prendere solo la Juve ma dovrebbe prima cedere Dybala


----------



## Andris (10 Luglio 2019)

sul Corriere della sera dicono che il Barcelona pagherà entro 48 ore 120 milioni per non farlo andare in ritiro con l'Atletico ed averlo a disposizione già dal primo giorno di allenamento il 14/07


----------

